# 13 lined ground squirrels



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Has anyone had to deal with 13 lined ground squirrels in their yard before? How did you deal with them? I have seen them in the back yard lately and found 3 holes last night while mowing the yard, guessing there is more. I have thought about sitting on the deck with a .22 and shooting them as they pop up but I have one neighbor who would call the cops on me for that, the other neighbor would be out there shooting at them too. What are my other options?


----------



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

MSUFW07 said:


> Has anyone had to deal with 13 lined ground squirrels in their yard before? How did you deal with them? I have seen them in the back yard lately and found 3 holes last night while mowing the yard, guessing there is more. I have thought about sitting on the deck with a .22 and shooting them as they pop up but I have one neighbor who would call the cops on me for that, the other neighbor would be out there shooting at them too. What are my other options?


You might try the bucket of death,not the most humain but very affective! 5 gal.bucket with 12 inches of water, sprinkle bird seed to cover top of water. Some people prop a board or stick so they can climb in to get seed, then they drown.place bucket near bushes or where they hand out. I have gotten as many as 10 per day. Also the black plastic mouse traps work well with bird seed. Good luck


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

My dad in law would put nets over all holes but one, and run water in to that one. When it pops out one of the other holes, grab it and humanely release it into the neighbor's house.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Grandson had a neat little trick he would do with a one gallon milk jug. Fill the jug with water, wait until one of the little buggers was close to his hole. Run as fast as you can to that hole, flip the jug upside down over the hole. As the water poured down the hole, they would swim right up into the jug.


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

They are really cool critters. Have them in a field where I walk the dogs. They like running from hole to hole as the squirrels pop up and disappear. It is like a game for the dogs and the squirrels.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Lund Explorer said:


> Grandson had a neat little trick he would do with a one gallon milk jug. Fill the jug with water, wait until one of the little buggers was close to his hole. Run as fast as you can to that hole, flip the jug upside down over the hole. As the water poured down the hole, they would swim right up into the jug.


That’s a smart kid!!

Cool trick, I’ll try to remember that. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

Lund Explorer said:


> Grandson had a neat little trick he would do with a one gallon milk jug. Fill the jug with water, wait until one of the little buggers was close to his hole. Run as fast as you can to that hole, flip the jug upside down over the hole. As the water poured down the hole, they would swim right up into the jug.


Years ago I used to pay the next door neighbor kid a buck for every one he caught using the same method - as soon as one would run into the jug he'd pick it up and shake it until its brain scrambled.


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Small live traps work pretty good. Between the .22 and the 2 live traps 42 chippy's and 12 red squirrels have taken a dirt nap so far this year.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Were doing trapper training! Boys got 10 chippies, 2 **** and 4 mice this week.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Buy yourself a decent pellet gun with a scope. Most fun you’ll have getting rid of varmints and your neighbors won’t get mad


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I like Bucmans method myself. Rat traps work great. Tomcat is a good easy to set trap


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have a bucket trap in the garage that I keep going year round for the occasional mouse we get in the garage. It would be an easy move to the backyard, just might look a bit more hillbilly then my neighbor already thinks we are. 

I'm thinking I will have to do a trifecta. The bucket trap, a live trap and a pellet gun. The neighbor that I get along with wouldn't be surprised to see me with a gun pointed around the edge of the garage or out a window. Live trap and bucket trap could go close to the shed, which I have seen then ducking under, so I assume there is a hole under there also.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Chipmunkinator trap and a .22 air rifle keep mine at bay.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok SE Sanilac checking in here. In 30 plus years I had never seen one of these "cute" little guys here. I remember Sterling/Standish as I was a little guy along the rifle river at my Uncle"s place. Those things were running around everywhere. My Grandpa used to tell me how they used to catch them with a fishing line. If I remember the story correctly he would toss out a couple peanuts in the shell small ones...once it had it in their mouth..the ole 3 peanut in the shell they would also grab. Dam greedy guys couldn't resit would somehow shove it in their pouch and it was game on... Regardless on that story as I now own my Dads place here in Sanilac. I had seen one a couple years ago here. And today I'll be damned if I didn't see another one. I've noticed round holes lately in the ground...I'd figured the usual mice holes maybe. these are about 2 inches in diameter and flush with the ground...hmmm. Long winded I know but what are your thoughts in this area? Starting to establish themselves?


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

Team Camo said:


> Ok SE Sanilac checking in here. In 30 plus years I had never seen one of these "cute" little guys here. I remember Sterling/Standish as I was a little guy along the rifle river at my Uncle"s place. Those things were running around everywhere. My Grandpa used to tell me how they used to catch them with a fishing line. If I remember the story correctly he would toss out a couple peanuts in the shell small ones...once it had it in their mouth..the ole 3 peanut in the shell they would also grab. Dam greedy guys couldn't resit would somehow shove it in their pouch and it was game on... Regardless on that story as I now own my Dads place here in Sanilac. I had seen one a couple years ago here. And today I'll be damned if I didn't see another one. I've noticed round holes lately in the ground...I'd figured the usual mice holes maybe. these are about 2 inches in diameter and flush with the ground...hmmm. Long winded I know but what are your thoughts in this area? Starting to establish themselves?


Yes! you have described their hole to a tee. They are really expanding. I live in SWMI and in the last 6-7 years the population went from seeing one every once in awhile to now seeing them consistently.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Kevin Hughes said:


> Yes! you have described their hole to a tee. They are really expanding. I live in SWMI and in the last 6-7 years the population went from seeing one every once in awhile to now seeing them consistently.


rotest_e


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I am up to 19 for the year. I have not caught or seen one in 2 weeks. Think I am finally caught up. The Jawz traps kick butt!


----------

